# Need Advise or Support



## Texboy1 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have been married to my wife for 11 years. We have been through alot together. When we got married my wife was in AA and counseling for some past drinking problems. Shortly after we were married my wife started showing sighns of problems, always depressed, never happy couldn't please her etc. etc. She starded counseling back up and started getting to issiues of past abuse. Any way I didn't know how to deal with these things at first and could not support her the way she needed me two, but I learned. Recently my wife joined AA again after 10years, told me she thought she needed to drink again. A month later she walked out on me, with no warning, she said she did but I dont remember. She did not communicate with me at all for three weeks. Before she left I had joined Al-anon online and in person after she left. She did file for divorce. I had an awakening a week after she left and started to see my faults. When we talked I apaologized and promised to work on them. later we started to get together and finally decided we would work on things. Thats changed 3 times. Two weeks ago she texted me divorce was back on, this upset me alot. The next day she called me over two talk and said god works in mysterious ways, and had a bad dream and wanted to work on things. Any way over Thanksgiving we went out of town and had a wonderful time together. When we Got back she called me over and we went to a movie. We agreed to do the work. The next day she quit communicating with me, It has been 4 days and I have not heard from her. I sent her a text today saying I understand she needs time and that I am here for her and will give it to her. She is getting healing and is in AA and I am getting my own healing. It is just killing me not having the communication, I dont know if its normal or what I should Do does anyone have any advise for me?


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

What her issues that are driving her to feel like drinking? There s clearly something motivating her behavior. Could there be another man?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

